# DT Swiss 470 - Clyde worthy rim?



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

I am in the process of building a Vassago Jabber. I am definitely a Clyde at 6'3" and weigh 260 pounds. I ride XC and am realtively slow. I take my time going uphill and let gravity do most of the work downhill. I don't jump it or huck it and stay close to terra firma as much as possible.

All of that being said, I have an opportunity to get a killer wheelset. Chris King Iso Disc hubs, straight gauge spokes, and DT Swiss 470 rims. Can anyone tell me about the rims? They are sleeved, should I be worried about that? ANy issues with these rims? Will they hold up? Are they Clydeworthy?

I also plan to run a 2.55 Wierwolf up front and a 2.3 Exiwolf in the back. Any issues with that on this rim? 

THanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

larryo,

I'm not sure if the rim you're takling about is the same rim that come stock on the '08 Stumpy 29er? 
This is the stock wheel direct from the Spesh page "DT Swiss custom for Specialized X470, 29" 24mm wide, 32h". 

I'm 6'6" 265ish and pancaked my front rim on a XC ride after a few months on the bike and the rear wheel looks like it needs some trueing after a season of riding. But at our weight I'm sure any rim will have to be looked after. 

I'm in the process of building up a Clyde proof wheel set with CK hubs and 36 spoke Flow rims with DB 14/15 spokes. 

Sounds like my riding style is about like yours. 
If you're getting a great deal on the rims I'd pick them up and rid them until you break them and then use the hubs and lace them to a rim of your choice.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

Larryo....I have the same bike as Bunyan and have about 400 miles on mt DT Swiss. They have held up well. My back wheel has a slight tick...not unusual for me. The from is still true. I ride cross country...some black diamond technical stuff, but mostly high speed turns, roots and small jumps. No serious drop offs as I tend to break everything when I do that. I am 262lbs (Down 14 from March 1st when I bought the bike.)

Bunyan...how is everything else holding up on the bike?


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

My Wheels say DT Swiss 470 SL....not sure what the "SL" means.


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

This is second-hand info from another thread in the 29er section (I have no personal experience wit the rim), but DT Swiss seems to have a max weight limit of roughly 208#

*DT x470 rims *
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=482477



bdcombs said:


> on DT swiss' spec sheet
> 
> *DT Swiss PDF:*
> http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/1613ff79-dfd7-480c-9f43-f44f19ebaf1d/TechnicalDatasheet.aspx


That being said, a couple of clydes in that thread gave the rim a thumbs-up.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

That spec sheet sealed the deal. I will be saving again and building the wheels with some Flows. I just thought I could save some time and money. Thanks for the replies fellas.


----------



## Skinner29er (Apr 12, 2009)

208#!!!
Looks like I will be bending mine soon!!!


----------



## dog.gone (Mar 14, 2009)

Here's a question that comes to mind: Are these wheels that same wheel:


470
470 SL
X470

I personally don't know, but it could make a difference in terms of specs. And, again, a couple of clydes have had positive experience with the X470, regardless of specs. Riding style may be the key to longevity of the wheel for clydesdales.


----------



## Bunyan (Dec 16, 2007)

Skinner29er said:


> Bunyan...how is everything else holding up on the bike?


Skinner,
The frame is actually holding up very good. I've broken a few things here and there but overall I'm pretty happy with it. I replaced the middle chain ring after somehow bending it and snapped the chain as well. I broke the seat clamp and had to get my fork rebuilt after one of the chaimbers failed and filled up with oil.

Not really sure what's left to break but I'm sure I'll fin it!


----------



## ebrown247 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Specialized DT Swiss 470 wheels*

In short: These wheels aren't strong.

The story: A little late here I guess. Interestingly just picked up an 08 Stumpy frame from a guy yesterday and somehow ended up getting these wheels off a different guy the next day...the stock wheels that come on the bike. They are in (were) in awesome shape, looked new. Either way found this thread as I started to search for how or if I may get a hold of a replacement rim. Built the bike today and destroyed the front wheel three miles up a CLIMB on the first ride. I'm running 1x1 and was turning up and into a water barred rocky right hand switch back. I overturned the front wheel. Anyway....that pretty much did it. I rode the rest of the ride with a rim that was visibly bent w/o spinning (pretty stinking bent!). It got worse on the descent. It's pretty much done. I'll eek out a few more rides while I wait for new wheels. I'm 6' 2" 190 so not even a real big dude. The most frustrating thing is that it's the third Spec/DT wheel set (1 prior front similar semi-taco and 1 rear broke at the seam/weld on separate bikes) I've wrecked in short order. As I was building this thing I thought I should through them in the stand and tension the shite out of them so as to not bend the piss out of them as I had done previously. Anyway, wanted to ride and took off. Wheel is now trashed.

Have done the same to other machine built wheels so I think it's a knock against machine builts, not Specialized/DT. If you are a bigger dude and hammer you should pay for hand builts even if they are entry level hoops and hubs. Use Super Comps or some double butted spoke and have them hand built and tensioned. Will work better than the most expensive machine built wheel. On the bright side the bike was wicked fun and love Specialized. They make a bike that fits orangutangs.


----------



## dynomight (Apr 25, 2011)

Sun mtx 33 FTW. $36 a rim at tree fort bikes.


----------



## Surfdog93 (May 30, 2005)

I've had no problems with my stock 450's on my SS and 520's on my full suspension, but I'm also 35 lbs lighter.
From the many threads I've read on mtbr, it seems a lot has to do with the wheel build. I would try to locate a decent shop and have them check your wheels (on regular basis) and get spoke tensions to spec. ....only costs about $20 / wheel


----------

